# استفسار حول انابيب الستانلس ستيل



## izalid (13 فبراير 2012)

اخواني اريد ان اعرف بخصوص الواح و انابيب الستانلس ستيل 

هل هى مكونة من الحديد ام النحاس 

لاننا عادة نجد النحاس او الحديد لديه عدة اسماء حسب نوع الحديد او النحاس 

ام ان الستانلس ستيل مادة اخرى لانني اريد شرائها و لا اعرف كيف اسئل هل اطرح سؤال بهذا 

هل توجد الواح الستانلس ستيل؟؟؟ لانها ليست حديد و لا نحاس 

ام هل توجد الواح الحديد من نوع الستانلس ستيل؟؟؟ متال 

ارجو توضيح ز الف شكر لكم


----------



## naser27 (15 فبراير 2012)

الستانلس ستيل مادة اخرى غير النحاس و الحديد و هناك درجات منه .....الدرجات النقية و الغالية لا تنجذب الى المغناطيس......اشتريت لوح استانلس 316 و اختبرته بالمغناطيس و لم ينجذب.....لكن هناك درجات أقل تنجذب للمغناطيس


----------



## izalid (16 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر لك اخي و الله اكتر خيرك اخي 

رغم انه هناك 77 شخص شاهد الموضوع ويعرف و لم يقوم برد 

و اتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله 

الان فهمت الفكرة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 فبراير 2012)

ستانلس ستيل : هو الفولاذ غير القابل للصدأ 
وهو مادة حديدية تنجذب بالمغناطيس وفيها نسبة خاصة ومحددة من الكربون مع الحديد .
ويوجد خلطات متنوعة و عديدة منه : وعندما يكون مع الخليط مادة الكروم والنيكل ( وهما معدنان لا ينجذبا للمغناطيس ) وتكون كمية كل منهما كبيرة فلا ينجذب الخليطة الناتجة للمغناطيس . 


هذا السؤال يجب أن يكون في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية أو الكيميائية


----------

